# Illness Benefit was incorrectly stopped after 52wks. Estb PRSI record.



## blue sky (5 Apr 2008)

I have been in receipt of illness benefit which has expired after 52 weeks because I had less than 260 contributions on my record. I was advised to apply for disability allowance which i have.

However i also asked for a copy of my prsi record and I think that stamps earned in the UK and Ireland were not included. I have supplied evidence and am sure that the total is in fact far higher than 260.

Will my illness benefit be reactivated if this new total is verified?
How long will I receive illness benefit for?

If i am awarded disability allowance in the meantime when i should have in fact stayed on illness benefit will this situation be remedied by the dept? Two bank holidays side by side (crazy - shouldn't be allowed) and a hospital admission have delayed all correspondance...they wouldn't deal with me by phone!

I hope to return to part-time work in the near future to try to get back into the swing of things (and get away from daytime tv) can i do this and still retain my illness benefit? 

I am getting help with my mortgage will this be affected by part-time work?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Apr 2008)

*Re: blue sky*

I have come across many cases where Illness Benefit was incorrectly stopped after 52 weeks. This seems to happen to people who had PRSI record prior to 1979 when records were first computerised and any PRSI payments before that date are not included in the record. 

Perhaps you are too young for that but if you are in that category you need to obtain records (write, do not phone) from the *Central Records Section, Gandon House,Amiens St. *of all payments made since you first started working.

If this does not apply to you get your UK records from UK Social Security in Newcastle and have them added to your Irish records. 

As regards working while on Illnes Benefit it is possible in certain cases where the work is of a rehabilitive nature. You must *first* obtain the permission of the SW to get an exemption from Rule 5 of the Rules of Behaviour. See Welfare.ie Illness Benefit, Rules of Behaviour & Exemption from Rule 5


----------



## blue sky (8 Apr 2008)

*Re: blue sky*

Thanks Black sheep for the one reply ;-)

I have been in contact with the UK and in addition I had UK P45's to send into the Irish records. I'm waiting to hear back... but am hopeful.

I can and do want to do some work - but my illness(es) were VERY serious - so part-time definitely not full time is what i am hoping to be able to do - just for my own confidence and sanity (daytime tv can really drive you crazy after a while)

One thing I noticed is that the UK seem to award stamps for every job (I had a full time and two part-time jobs for a while - busy soul that i was) but in Ireland the rule seems to be only one per week?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Apr 2008)

*Re: blue sky*

Blue Sky

Please read the Posting Guidelines and edit the title of your thread.

Otherwise the entire thread will be deleted

Brendan


----------



## blue sky (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: blue sky*

Brendan, it was a measure of my worry that i mistyped my nickname into the wrong box - the title box. 
Can i kindly suggest you do not delete threads if there is such an error in the future - people are seeking help - but simply rename them something bland but accurate - eg "illness benefit problem"  by "blue sky" etc

Thanks for the work you have put into creating and maintaining this site. A real service to others. Really well done to you.

Blue sky


----------



## blue sky (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: illness benefit problem (formerly blue sky)*

Tried to alter titie but only ended up altering my name... !

????


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: illness benefit problem (formerly blue sky)*

I'm certainly not pushing you back to work immediately but it is sometimes interesting for people on long-term illness to know that there is an option for them to return to part-time work (subject the rules) and keep their Illness Benefit also. Maximum hours that can be worked is 20.


----------



## blue sky (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: illness benefit problem (formerly blue sky)*

Black sheep,

I am dying to get back to work but am simply not ready yet to go back full time. From what i know you can only avail of the back-to-work-scheme after 3 years on illness benefit which is a very long time!

There is an issue that the work I was doing can't be held open forever - so there's a glaring gap there in the system. I run the risk of losing the work. I think my employer is only liable to keep the job available for 72 weeks...

Why does the state always have these seemingly arbitary cut-off points when life is always shades of grey!? They should have scaled systems ...


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: illness benefit problem*

I am assuming that your Illness Benefit will be re-instated when your PRSI is sorted so in that case I was suggesting doing some Part-time work whilst remaining on Illness Benefit. I did not suggest Back to Work scheme

By the way your age could be an important factor here or is that a personal question


----------



## blue sky (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: illness benefit problem*

well i think it all hinges on establishing my prsi record as you say


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2010)

The following question which was tagged here has been moved: Diabetes 2 & Perianal Crohns incurable  & longterm. D2 meds free, must pay for Crohns?


----------

